#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-21
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-23
[cile(n=cile@62.162.75.12)]  helo
!christel:*! Hi all! Figured I'd give you a quick heads up and let you know that the CFP for FOSSCON has gone live (http://www.fosscon.org/cfp), if you are interested in speaking I suggest you check it out and submit! Thank you for using freenode!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-24
[atoponce(n=aaron@oalug/member/atoponce)]  help
